# How tor socks server as http proxy (transparent)



## andrian (Sep 21, 2015)

Hi, I happy here on the site I have been here for 16 days, I am very satisfied. I have many questions about FreeBSD. I am sure that I decide to make new friends here! And so, I have working TOR socks server at FreeBSD gateway for private network and he is TOR client in relation to the Internet (other tor server). On the Windows workstation run program which working only HTTP protocol and not work from socks. Other program (IExplorer, Firefox ...) works over socks.
I want this scheme:


```
+-------------+...............................+---------------------+......+-----------+
| Workstation |     --->http protocol --->    | My tor socks server | ---> | Other Tor |
+-------------+...............................+---------------------+......+-----------+
```

I read manual for tor server, but tor server may forward HTTP to other HTTP proxy server, but should encapsulation HTTP and direct to the next TOR server...


----------



## Wozzeck (Sep 24, 2015)

Under Windows, deactivating automatic connection and setting manual mandatory connection in order to activate a proxy would redirect automatically any communication to this proxy. This is done through Internet settings, connection tab, network settings etc etc

This is true for all embedded Windows applications, but for third party programs they may override the default settings of Windows, but generally they offer a knob to use the default Windows settings or to use a direct connection... (as an evidence, except spywares...)

If you want to forbid direct HTTP access you must use a firewall. If you use FreeBSD as a gateway, onto the Gateway with Pack Filter you can intercept any http/https request from some clients on the network and make a redirection rule to your TOR server, or this can be done on the Windows firewall. The problem is that Windows client firewalls have today no redirection knob. It was possible on some first generations (i.e. Norton, Sygate in the early 90's), but now this function has totally disappeared and is only available on corporate firewall, so thanks to FreeBSD to bring to you Packet Filter, IPFW, IPTABLE.... to do that at free price.

But you must be careful. TOR network has made great progresses but it still a "little" network, it must not be overloaded. TOR must be used on per "user" and occasional basis, this is not a good idea to set is as a default connection. Some TOR relays from time to time ask for a "capcha" confirmation in order to void a massive use of this network, particularly to ban peer to peer traffic.


----------

